# Applying for Medical Card at 70



## roker (29 Jan 2013)

I will be 70 in a few months time and should be eligible for a Medical Card. My wife and I presently have a GP card,
Do I need to apply or will it be issue automatically? If I need to apply, how much notice shall I give the Health Board?


----------



## pudds (29 Jan 2013)

> People who reach age 70 can apply for, and receive, a Medical Card if  their gross income does not exceed the €700/€1,400 threshold.


I don't know about applying in advance but as it's all means tested now I would definetely apply if you think you qualify, I don't think they will be rushing to contact you/us.

details here:

[broken link removed]


----------



## Black Sheep (30 Jan 2013)

As usual nothing is automatic so you need to apply. (Form MC1a). I think they have speeded up the waiting but I would still apply soon.

Make sure to include all income and proof of any savings or investments. Keep copes of every piece of paper you send them as 1 in every 3 are querried. Lost papers and insufficient details are but some of the excuses they trot out so you need cast iron proof.


----------



## browtal (30 Jan 2013)

Do include as Black Sheep said all documentation, they are very fussy about that.

 Should everything not be in order they will take time to ask for the information and should the case run for more than 3 months you will have to start all over again.
Good luck Browtal


----------



## moonman (10 Feb 2013)

i will be qualifing for it at the end of may and i rang them and asked when do i apply and they said around the middle of march.


----------



## moonman (1 Apr 2013)

does anyone know if copies of bank accts and proof of savings etc are acceptable when applying for the medical card.


----------



## Black Sheep (1 Apr 2013)

Having read through the guidelines there is no mention of a requirement of original documents. However as you are only required to submit the documentation with the original application it may be wiser to send originals and keep copies yourself. It appears to be very difficult to get an application through without a query being raised, mostly because of insufficient info/documentation or lost (by them) documents.

Renewals do not require further documentation so BE SURE TO GET IT RIGHT FIRST TIME AND KEEP COPIES OF EVERYTHING.


----------



## moonman (2 Apr 2013)

thank you ,, black sheep.


----------



## moonman (2 Apr 2013)

I have been on the phone and they said that copies will suffice, they also said that the process takes about 6 weeks.  the lady I spoke with was very helpful,  she advised that I mark out any bank acct numbers with a marker to avoid possible identity fraud.


----------



## roker (5 Apr 2013)

I have just received forms for my wife and myself to re-assess us for GP Visitor card. As I am 70 in Aug I do not see any point in triplicating the work so I am sending a MC1a form for my Medical card application which I am entitled to, we are well under the limit.


----------



## Black Sheep (6 Apr 2013)

Perhaps your GP card is due for renewal and they are filling in the gap between now and 70.


----------



## roker (6 Apr 2013)

I thought they were trying to be more efficient, they are giving themselfs a lot of work for 4 months GP card, I have had to send off 11 documents + form to prove my details, The GP card is not due for a few years yet.


----------



## roker (7 Apr 2013)

It turns out that they have just produced a new form and have a new address, so I had to fill in the MC1a form again. As I have gone to so much trouble obtaining documentation, should I register the postage to the Health board?


----------



## moonman (15 May 2013)

I have applied for an over 70 medical card.  I received an acknowledgment from them , they gave me a reference number and the letter also stated that if I did not hear from them by may 10th to contact them.   they also said I can view the status of the application on line, when I do this it says that if I don't hear from them  by may 5th to get in touch with them.  I am well within the limits of pension and savings , I am wondering (A) has anyone had the above experience,, (B) how long before ones birthday  does the card issue, my birthday is may 31st.  I don't want to ring them until I get a couple of replies just in case the above is normal for card processing.


----------



## roker (22 Jul 2013)

I had your experience with a reference number, I contacted them well after the date they told me, and they just said "I am on file for review and they will not issue the card until I am 70".
I just wanted to know if all of my documentation that I sent them was OK to save any lengthy wait when I am 70 next month.


----------



## Black Sheep (22 Jul 2013)

Have you read the updated instructions for supporting documents. One of the new requirements is a current PAYSLIP instead of (or perhaps as well as) a P60. My aunt had a request for payslip which has caused major delays.


----------



## roker (25 Jul 2013)

As a pensioner I do not have payslips, I am not going to lie to the tax man. As I have proven everything to the Tax office, my tax clearance cert should be sufficient, they are duplicating their work.


----------



## Black Sheep (26 Jul 2013)

Sorry to have to tell you that P21, Notice of Assessment or tax clearance cert. are not required by HSE in support of application for medical card, and frankly, are of no interest to them.

What they do require is current statements of income receivable from all sources together with statements of any savings or investments


----------



## roker (26 Jul 2013)

I filled in the form and sent everything they requested, 11 documents in total, that was months ago, but they will not tell me if everything is in order until my birthday, is that not delaying tactic?


----------



## aprilgirl99 (27 Jul 2013)

Black Sheep i sent off for a gp card recently and they came back to me looking for additional information and one of the things they required was a notice of assessment for proof of rental income.


----------

